# Carnales Unidos C.C. Car Show ∙



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOW SOCIOS WILL B THERE


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: U KNOW LATIN WORLD WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Wut up homies :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i'll make this one :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 3 2007, 07:19 PM~8467669
> *i'll make this one :biggrin:
> *


ME 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG+Aug 3 2007, 07:19 PM~8467669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 3 2007, 07:48 PM~8467807
> *ME 2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


did u mail in your pre-reg yet??? :ugh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 4 2007, 04:22 PM~8471918
> *did u mail in your pre-reg yet??? :ugh:
> *


i just might


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 4 2007, 04:46 PM~8472056
> *i just might
> *


i think i know someone that can get us in for free :0 
but we wont be judged.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 4 2007, 08:47 PM~8473215
> *i think i know someone that can get us in for free :0
> but we wont be judged.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 3 2007, 10:11 AM~8464008
> *U KNOW SOCIOS WILL B THERE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

^^^


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

WHERE IS THAT PIC @ :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

YESTERDAY IN BAKERS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2007, 07:58 PM~8488844
> *YESTERDAY IN BAKERS
> *


DAM IT :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT^^^


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

WHAT UP EVERYONE.THE CITY OF PITTSBURG HAS A LIL CARSHOW WITH A BAND EVERY THURSDAY NITE FROM 6 TO 8 PM ROLL N TIME IS 5PM.AND NEXT WEEK IS UNTOUCHABLES NITE 8/9/07 SO WE WOULD LIKE FOR EVERY ONE TO COME AND CHILL WITH US AND WHEN U COME N WERE THE SHOW IS U CAN HIT UR SWICTHES ITS DOWNTOWN PTTSBURG ON RAILROAD B THE MARINA IF ANY QUESTION HIT ME UP TONE HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT HERE.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 6 2007, 08:52 PM~8489394
> *DAM IT :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

COMING up from Merced will not miss this show ever hope the weather is like last year.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Aug 9 2007, 11:45 AM~8512890
> *COMING up from Merced will not miss this show ever hope the weather is like last year.
> *


 :wave: whats up tino


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.turnto23.com/news/13826582/deta...ss=bak&psp=news


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ill see if you let me go shod (are you going to charge me more for parking in doors)


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 9 2007, 05:51 PM~8515667
> *ill see if you let me go shod (are you going to charge me more for parking in doors)
> *


FOR YOU 3 TIMES AS MUCH, YOU MAKE A MESS :biggrin: 

:0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttttt


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

WHAAAAT'SSSSS UP BIG SHOD? CALL ME


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEW FRIENDS 85_@Aug 16 2007, 06:08 PM~8571878
> *WHAAAAT'SSSSS UP BIG SHOD? CALL ME
> *


 :no: :nicoderm:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 17 2007, 07:24 AM~8575512
> *:no:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: DONT call me :nono:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 17 2007, 05:11 PM~8579456
> *:uh:  DONT call me  :nono:
> *


  hno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

how many Carnales Unidos r coming 2 San Mateo this sunday?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 15 2007, 11:02 AM~8560522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  How many SOSIOS are coming to BBQ in VISALIA SEPT.16? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can I get back 2 u :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 21 2007, 12:56 PM~8607173
> *how many Carnales Unidos r coming 2 San Mateo this sunday?
> *


3, that i know about


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 21 2007, 01:36 PM~8607584
> * How many SOSIOS are coming to BBQ in VISALIA  SEPT.16? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

THANKS SHOD FOR PUTTING UP PIX OF MY LOLO


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 21 2007, 09:25 PM~8612356
> *THANKS SHOD FOR PUTTING UP PIX OF MY LOLO
> *


ANYTIME PAL :thumbsup: 
EVERYONE LIKE IT ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 21 2007, 02:05 PM~8607869
> *can I get back 2 u  :biggrin:
> *


ARE U COMING OUT? :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 21 2007, 10:39 PM~8612544
> *ANYTIME PAL :thumbsup:
> EVERYONE LIKE IT ALOT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 22 2007, 05:48 PM~8619176
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


cheer up scoob :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 22 2007, 09:15 AM~8615154
> *ARE U COMING OUT? :biggrin:
> *



NOT SURE  :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 23 2007, 10:02 AM~8623974
> *NOT SURE    :biggrin:
> *


It's going to be BIG last count was 15 different CLUBS  Now thats a BBQ!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 23 2007, 03:30 PM~8626763
> *It's going to be BIG last count was 15 different CLUBS  Now thats a BBQ!
> *




there's a big event here in Salinas " El Grito" n we r having a booth there gotta hustle some money :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

BIGSHOD, I NEED SOME FLYIERS SO I CAN POST THEM OUT HERE. :wow: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

R WE STILL TAKING THE TRIP TO SAN JOSE? :around: :scrutinize: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEW FRIENDS 85_@Aug 23 2007, 06:29 PM~8628143
> *BIGSHOD, I NEED SOME FLYIERS SO I CAN POST THEM OUT HERE.  :wow:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


i got you homie :biggrin: when you coming to bake?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEW FRIENDS 85_@Aug 23 2007, 07:46 PM~8628728
> *R WE STILL TAKING THE TRIP TO SAN JOSE?  :around:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 23 2007, 03:48 PM~8626914
> *there's a big event here in Salinas " El Grito" n we r having a booth there gotta hustle some money :biggrin:
> *


U could hustle some money at the BBQ! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

SHOD, I'LL TRY TO GET OT THERE THIS SUNDAY. I'LL KEEP U POSTED.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 24 2007, 12:45 PM~8633129
> *U could hustle some money at the BBQ! :biggrin:
> *






oh snap sounds like a good idea :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: hustle


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

BENJI LET THE GUYS KNOW THAT WE HAVE BEEN INVITED TO A CAR SHOW IN SANTA MARIA ON OCTOBER 20, 
CALL ME WHEN U GET A CHANCE


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEW FRIENDS 85_@Aug 25 2007, 03:45 PM~8640059
> *BENJI LET THE GUYS KNOW THAT WE HAVE BEEN INVITED TO A CAR SHOW IN SANTA MARIA ON OCTOBER 20,
> CALL ME WHEN U GET A CHANCE
> *


  pm me your #


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 24 2007, 06:11 PM~8635417
> *oh snap sounds like a good idea  :biggrin:
> *


I no hu! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT :wave: WHAT'S UP CARNALES


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEW FRIENDS 85_@Aug 26 2007, 07:23 PM~8645746
> *TTT :wave:  WHAT'S UP CARNALES
> *


WHAT UP ERNIE, :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TALKED TO DAVE LAST NIGHT, I GUESS MERCED IS GOING TO LEMOORE ON THE 9 WITH WASCO, HOW MANY FROM BAKES ARE GOING?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEW FRIENDS 85_@Aug 27 2007, 09:12 AM~8649771
> *TALKED TO DAVE LAST NIGHT, I GUESS MERCED IS GOING TO LEMOORE ON THE 9 WITH WASCO, HOW MANY FROM BAKES ARE GOING?
> *




not BIG SHOD  :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

oops


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 27 2007, 10:12 AM~8650298
> *not BIG SHOD    :biggrin:
> *


who? ohh that guy that cant come up here for a show. :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 27 2007, 10:12 AM~8650298
> *not BIG SHOD    :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhh... :twak: 

they dont know that :0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

3 out of 4 placed in san mateo


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 27 2007, 09:58 PM~8656513
> *3 out of 4 placed in san mateo
> *


who? :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

^T^


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

me, 1st., only car in my class :uh: 
mauri 1 st in his class, no sweeps
i think mickey got 1 st. in his class, no sweeps
kiko's 64 didnt place, alot of nice competition in his class.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 29 2007, 07:39 PM~8674184
> *me, 1st., only car in my class :uh:
> mauri 1 st in his class, no sweeps
> i think mickey got 1 st. in his class, no sweeps
> ...


 :0 :0 you were the only camaro :0 :0 

those motor scooters :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 29 2007, 07:49 PM~8674271
> *:0  :0 you were the only camaro :0  :0
> 
> those motor scooters :biggrin:
> *


they have under 80's sports car 1st 2nd and 3rd.
there was a few rides in that class, but they put me in mild custom.
that was cool cuz the other rides were mostly stock so they worked it out so it was fair to everyone.
i really was impressed with the show. i didnt expect go-lo to do something like that.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 29 2007, 07:39 PM~8674184
> *me, 1st., only car in my class :uh:
> mauri 1 st in his class, no sweeps
> i think mickey got 1 st. in his class, no sweeps
> ...




congrats


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 29 2007, 09:40 PM~8675037
> *congrats
> *


thanks


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

uffin: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: WHO'S GOING TO SAN JO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin: 



u know BIGSHOD is not :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 30 2007, 03:37 PM~8680593
> *yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :biggrin:
> u know BIGSHOD is not  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


come on jess :uh: :uh: 

i'm going with you :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

u r going 2 miss out if u don't show up :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEW FRIENDS 85_@Aug 30 2007, 03:19 PM~8680467
> *uffin:  :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  WHO'S GOING TO SAN JO
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 31 2007, 04:37 PM~8688786
> *me :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

what up bigshod :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Aug 31 2007, 09:58 PM~8690346
> *what up bigshod :wave:
> *


WUTS CRACKIN


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 2 2007, 03:52 PM~8697429
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


wuts up homie


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 7 2007, 12:44 PM~8739712
> *ttt
> *




were u been homie? :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 7 2007, 03:00 PM~8740661
> *were u been homie?  :wave:
> *


work,,,,work,,and more work :uh: :uh: 

:0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 8 2007, 06:21 PM~8747744
> *work,,,,work,,and more work :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :0
> *


can i get a loan??
:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 8 2007, 06:53 PM~8747950
> *can i get a loan??
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

JUST AN UPDATE ON OUR SHOW, 
SOME OF OUR PROCEEDS THAT WE MAKE @ THE SHOW WILL BE DONATED TO THE MEDINA FAMILY, PLEASE READ THE ARTICLE AND HELP US HELP THE MEDINA FAMILY
THANK YOU

*CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.*


THE MEDINA FAMILY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 8 2007, 07:43 PM~8748202
> *JUST AN UPDATE ON OUR SHOW,
> ALL OF OUR PROCEEDS THAT WE MAKE @ THE SHOW WILL BE DONATED TO THE MEDINA FAMILY, PLEASE READ THE ARTICLE AND HELP US HELP THE MEDINA FAMILY
> THANK YOU
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOW DA DARKSIDE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 8 2007, 07:43 PM~8748202
> *JUST AN UPDATE ON OUR SHOW,
> ALL OF OUR PROCEEDS THAT WE MAKE @ THE SHOW WILL BE DONATED TO THE MEDINA FAMILY, PLEASE READ THE ARTICLE AND HELP US HELP THE MEDINA FAMILY
> THANK YOU
> ...



Thats love!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 13 2007, 09:50 AM~8781907
> *U KNOW DA DARKSIDE WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LIONS beat that ass. (its probably 1 of our 3 wins this year  )


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 13 2007, 06:43 PM~8786023
> *LIONS beat that ass. (its probably 1 of our 3 wins this year   )
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 13 2007, 06:57 PM~8786127
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i figured u would like that one shod. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 13 2007, 07:54 PM~8786629
> *i figured u would like that one shod. :biggrin:
> *


and then the raiders are getting beat this weekend too :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 8 2007, 07:43 PM~8748202
> *JUST AN UPDATE ON OUR SHOW,
> SOME OF OUR PROCEEDS THAT WE MAKE @ THE SHOW WILL BE DONATED TO THE MEDINA FAMILY, PLEASE READ THE ARTICLE AND HELP US HELP THE MEDINA FAMILY
> THANK YOU
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 8 2007, 07:43 PM~8748202
> *JUST AN UPDATE ON OUR SHOW,
> SOME OF OUR PROCEEDS THAT WE MAKE @ THE SHOW WILL BE DONATED TO THE MEDINA FAMILY, PLEASE READ THE ARTICLE AND HELP US HELP THE MEDINA FAMILY
> THANK YOU
> ...


big props on the good deed :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 14 2007, 11:01 PM~8795023
> *big props on the good deed  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup rick


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

IT'S A RADIER NATION BABY


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

HOW MANY ARE COMMING DOWN FOR THE NEW CROWD SHOW?????


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

19


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

ARE YOU GUYS GONNA JUDGE CORRECTLY, NOT JUDGE HARDTOPS WITH THE RAGS...AND DIVIDE 6O'S CLASS..60-64, 65-69?????


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Sep 17 2007, 08:36 PM~8813077
> *ARE YOU GUYS GONNA JUDGE CORRECTLY, NOT JUDGE HARDTOPS WITH THE RAGS...AND DIVIDE 6O'S CLASS..60-64, 65-69?????
> *


:0 :ugh:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

NO SERIOUSLY BRO, THEY JUDGED HARDTOPS WITH RAGS!! THAT SHIT SUCKED
AND THEY DIDNT DIVIDE THE 60'S CLASS :angry: 

ARE THEY GONNA JUDGE RIGHT?????

I HOPE THEY DIVIDE THE 60'S CLASS UP!!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

WE'RE READY!!!!!! WERE GONNA ROLL IN LIKE THIS.... WE BETTER GET A GOOD SPOT SHOD.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

C-DRO,, I WILL PARK YOU GUYS NEXT TO THE ICE CHEST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 18 2007, 09:13 AM~8815869
> *WE'RE READY!!!!!! WERE GONNA ROLL IN LIKE THIS.... WE BETTER GET A GOOD SPOT SHOD.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS
HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE BBQ :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARNALES UNIDOS 85_@Sep 19 2007, 05:04 PM~8827193
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 18 2007, 07:42 PM~8820448
> *C-DRO,, I WILL PARK YOU GUYS NEXT TO THE ICE CHEST :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHOD IT BETTER BE A BIG ICE CHEST....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 20 2007, 10:37 AM~8832569
> *SHOD IT BETTER BE A BIG ICE CHEST....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




wit lots of coronas :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 20 2007, 12:47 PM~8833765
> *wit lots of coronas  :biggrin:
> *


AND SOME BUD LIGHT... IM ON A DIET........ HAHAHAHAHA HUH SHOD...! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 20 2007, 04:04 PM~8835274
> *AND SOME BUD LIGHT... IM ON A DIET........ HAHAHAHAHA HUH SHOD...! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:0


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

dont forget the CHELADAS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 20 2007, 04:04 PM~8835274
> *AND SOME BUD LIGHT... IM ON A DIET........ HAHAHAHAHA HUH SHOD...! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*bud light and cheladas & coronas for my homie jess*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 19 2007, 06:20 PM~8827747
> *:0
> *


name change huh :biggrin: carnales unidos 85


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 20 2007, 09:05 PM~8837280
> *name change huh :biggrin: carnales unidos 85
> *


that mean its official :0 :0


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

IM THERE 4 SURE THIS IS A GREAT SHOW . LAST GOOD SHOW OF THE YEAR.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 20 2007, 04:04 PM~8835274
> *AND SOME BUD LIGHT... IM ON A DIET........ HAHAHAHAHA HUH SHOD...! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE TAKING THE OG BUD
NO LIGHT FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: IM GONNA TAKE SOME ODOULS.... WHO WANTS SOME....? :biggrin: 
SHOD ARE YOU ROLLIN TO VEGAS...?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 21 2007, 08:30 AM~8839826
> *:biggrin: IM GONNA TAKE SOME ODOULS.... WHO WANTS SOME....? :biggrin:
> SHOD ARE YOU ROLLIN TO VEGAS...?
> *




I KNOW WUT HE IS GOING 2 SAY

" I HAVE 2 WORK" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

YES SHOD AND BENJI IT'S OFFICAL. I GOT RID OF THE NEW FRIENDS 85, AND NOW I AM REPRESENTING THE FAMILIA, SO WHAT UUUUPPPPPP
FAMILIA :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 21 2007, 07:42 AM~8839433
> *IM THERE 4 SURE THIS IS A GREAT SHOW . LAST GOOD SHOW OF THE YEAR.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

See you there tony :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 21 2007, 12:35 PM~8841553
> *I KNOW WUT HE IS GOING 2 SAY
> 
> " I HAVE 2 WORK"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Chale' jess,,that weekend im going to denver to watch the broncos play :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 21 2007, 07:42 AM~8839433
> *IM THERE 4 SURE THIS IS A GREAT SHOW . LAST GOOD SHOW OF THE YEAR.
> *


i'm sure u shouldnt have anyone snitching on u this time :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 21 2007, 06:23 PM~8843706
> *Chale' jess,,that weekend im going to denver to watch the broncos play :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




para a q cabron van a perder :biggrin: j/k have a safe trip :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 21 2007, 10:23 PM~8845019
> *para a q cabron van a perder  :biggrin:  j/k have a safe trip  :biggrin:
> *


i will stop in vegas


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMJ9I3zPOsc


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Sep 23 2007, 05:28 AM~8851332
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMJ9I3zPOsc
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

hey shod whats up with the address and time?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 23 2007, 07:05 PM~8854944
> *hey shod whats up with the address and time?
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 22 2007, 09:30 PM~8850075
> *i will stop in vegas
> *




miralo muy chingon


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 24 2007, 09:11 AM~8858394
> *miralo muy chingon
> *


when are you leaving 2 vegas


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 24 2007, 11:04 AM~8859060
> *when are you leaving 2 vegas
> *



not going this year  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

WHAT UP FAMILIA :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Bims805 (Aug 25, 2007)

bims 8o5 will be ther limited car club  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bims805_@Sep 26 2007, 12:03 PM~8874532
> *bims 8o5 will be ther  limited car club   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARNALES UNIDOS 85_@Sep 25 2007, 09:48 PM~8871268
> *WHAT UP FAMILIA :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NLRAssociation (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NLRAssociation_@Sep 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8877952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*sounds good*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364898


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*bring them to the show jess :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 27 2007, 04:56 PM~8883697
> *bring them to the show jess :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 4 2007, 11:34 AM~8931190
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 4 2007, 02:18 PM~8932401
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 4 2007, 04:43 PM~8933285
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


wuts up homies?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

whats up big shod & gabino  
see you out there


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 4 2007, 08:32 PM~8935372
> *whats up big shod & gabino
> see you out there
> *


you got it homie :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 4 2007, 08:32 PM~8935372
> *whats up big shod & gabino
> see you out there
> *


 :biggrin: FOR SHUR
HIT ME UP ON SAT NIGHT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CARNALES UNIDOS BIKE CLUB FOR SHOWING UP AT THE SFV. SHOW.....SHOWIN THE LOVE , THAT WAS MUCH APPRECIATED....GOD BLESS.. THANKS AGAIN TILL NEXT YEAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 4 2007, 02:18 PM~8932401
> *:wave:
> *






wuz up homie how uuuuuuu doing?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 10 2007, 08:33 AM~8967949
> *wuz up homie how uuuuuuu doing?
> *



doing good el raider, just getting the ride ready with a show quality makeover


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 10 2007, 03:20 PM~8970781
> *doing good el raider, just getting the ride ready with a show quality makeover
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Oct 10 2007, 03:20 PM~8970781
> *doing good el raider, just getting the ride ready with a show quality makeover
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 10 2007, 03:23 PM~8970799
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup jess?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WHATS UP PEOPLE. JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW IM SPONSORING THE HOPPING CONEST FOR THE PRIZE MONEY AT THIS SHOW.
AND HAVE EXCLUSIVE RIGHT TO FILM THIS SHOW.
NO OTHER DVD COMPANY CAN FILM THIS SHOW FOR COMMERCIAL USE AT ALL.
NOBODY !!!! AND THAT MEANS YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 10 2007, 06:07 PM~8972008
> *WHATS UP PEOPLE. JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW IM SPONSORING THE HOPPING CONEST FOR THE PRIZE MONEY AT THIS SHOW.
> AND HAVE EXCLUSIVE RIGHT TO FILM THIS SHOW.
> NO OTHER DVD COMPANY CAN FILM THIS SHOW FOR COMMERCIAL USE AT ALL.
> ...



i didnt know you took me so much into consideration... but if you can be the best just join me... lol

dont be scared of competition tony it happens to the best of us... :biggrin: 










here is the cover for this show.. just to show some love...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 10 2007, 03:33 PM~8970855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 11 2007, 09:00 AM~8976510
> *q vo homie ready 4 da show, save me a spot next 2 Lowrider scene
> 
> *



dont forget the menudo in 2 weeks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 11 2007, 09:52 AM~8976794
> *dont forget the menudo in 2 weeks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



serio maybe is hell of cold or maybe we r crudos :biggrin: i'll let da wife know u bring da drinks :biggrin:


or we can just go 2 big shod's house i'm sure he can have us some menudo  

i'm heading out sun morning 4 this show


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 11 2007, 10:22 AM~8976997
> *serio maybe is hell of cold or maybe we r crudos  :biggrin:  i'll let da wife know u bring da drinks  :biggrin:
> or we can just go 2 big shod's house i'm sure he can have us some menudo
> 
> ...


menudo it is :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 11 2007, 09:00 AM~8976510
> *q vo homie ready 4 da show, save me a spot next 2 Lowrider scene
> 
> *


right next to them....done and done.......... :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT..
I BOUGHT THE EXCLUSIVE FILMING RIGHTS OF THIS SHOW.
IF I SEE YOU THERE WITH A CAMERA IT WILL BE TAKEN AWAY INTIL THE SHOW'S OVER THATS 4 ANY BODY FILMING 4 COMMERCIAL USE. ANY BODY CAN COME TO THE SHOW AND HOPE EVERYBODY DOSE. BUT YOU WONT BE FILMING IT.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 11 2007, 07:43 PM~8980988
> *menudo it is :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE are going to be hung over......since Jess is leaving sunday morning...BIG SHOD and TORO will be tossing back some Coronas saturday night....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 11 2007, 09:19 PM~8982472
> *YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT..
> I BOUGHT THE EXCLUSIVE FILMING RIGHTS OF THIS SHOW.
> IF I SEE YOU THERE WITH A CAMERA IT WILL BE TAKEN AWAY INTIL THE SHOW'S OVER THATS 4 ANY BODY FILMING 4 COMMERCIAL USE.  ANY BODY CAN COME TO THE SHOW AND HOPE EVERYBODY DOSE. BUT YOU WONT BE FILMING IT.
> *



its not always about money.. you keep thinkin you can buy everything!!!! and by the way why are you so afraid of some competiotion?????


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 11 2007, 10:06 PM~8982741
> *its not always about money..  you keep thinkin you can buy everything!!!!    and by the way why are you so afraid of some competiotion?????
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 11 2007, 06:43 PM~8980988
> *menudo it is :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





so wut time at ur house sun morning :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 11 2007, 09:19 PM~8982472
> *YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT..
> I BOUGHT THE EXCLUSIVE FILMING RIGHTS OF THIS SHOW.
> IF I SEE YOU THERE WITH A CAMERA IT WILL BE TAKEN AWAY INTIL THE SHOW'S OVER THATS 4 ANY BODY FILMING 4 COMMERCIAL USE.  ANY BODY CAN COME TO THE SHOW AND HOPE EVERYBODY DOSE. BUT YOU WONT BE FILMING IT.
> *




lucky 4 me i got a spy cam :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

WHAT UP FELLAS? :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 12 2007, 03:33 PM~8987926
> *lucky 4 me i got a spy cam  :biggrin:
> *


shit ,, i better tell my grandma to sneak hers in,,

and i just bought this cool video camera 2,, now its got to go down the drain,,

         :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 12 2007, 09:51 PM~8990053
> *shit ,, i better tell my grandma to sneak hers in,,
> 
> and i just bought this cool video camera 2,, now its got to go down the drain,,
> ...




chale nobody taking my cam away :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 14 2007, 12:09 AM~8995971
> *chale nobody taking my cam away  :biggrin:
> *


i will ,,cause i know wut you got on your camera :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i will be heading up sat. night.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 14 2007, 01:59 PM~8998133
> *i will be heading up sat. night.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 14 2007, 10:26 AM~8996951
> *i will ,,cause i know wut you got on your camera :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 14 2007, 09:26 AM~8996951
> *i will ,,cause i know wut you got on your camera :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


wut's up homie how uuuuuuuuuuu doing?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 15 2007, 08:09 AM~9003809
> *:0
> *


toro,, wuts up my brotha???

why is jess scared to come up sat? :0 :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

did some one say menudo ?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 15 2007, 06:29 PM~9008145
> *did some one say menudo ?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


NO!...someone said CORONAS and then menudo...hehehehe


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2007, 02:01 PM~9006107
> *toro,, wuts up my brotha???
> 
> why is jess scared to come up sat? :0  :0
> *


don't know...hehehehe


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 15 2007, 05:29 PM~9008145
> *did some one say menudo ?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


I got you scooby :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

whats going on sat. night?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 16 2007, 06:50 PM~9017559
> *whats going on sat. night?
> *


beers and food and beers,,, you in?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 15 2007, 01:01 PM~9006107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 16 2007, 09:59 PM~9019296
> *por q me divorcian  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 17 2007, 05:09 AM~9020527
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Reserve me and my family, <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*"EL TIBURON" Is Nothing But Trouble....*</span>


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 16 2007, 10:59 PM~9019296
> *por q me divorcian  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


no te dejes cabron....


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 16 2007, 07:45 PM~9018073
> *beers and food and beers,,, you in?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: pm me directions


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 17 2007, 06:09 PM~9025587
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: pm me directions
> *


   
JUST STOP BY THE O.G.RIDER BOOTH.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 17 2007, 06:22 PM~9025681
> *
> JUST STOP BY THE O.G.RIDER BOOTH.
> *


sat. night bro. will stop by and pick up a dvd though :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Oct 17 2007, 09:49 AM~9021807
> *Reserve me and my family, <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>"EL TIBURON" Is Nothing But Trouble....</span>
> *



Miralo muy chingonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 17 2007, 06:06 PM~9025558
> *no te dejes cabron....
> *




i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 17 2007, 06:09 PM~9025587
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: pm me directions
> *


will do,,my brotha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THIS IS BUY FAR THE BEST SHOW 4 THE END OF A GREAT YEAR.
AND ITS SUPER BIG EVERYTHING GOSE'S. GOOD HOP GREAT ENTERTAINMENT. LOTS OF WOMEN. IT HAS IT ALL IV BEEN THERE EVERY YEAR TRY NOT TO MISS THIS ONE THERES NO MORE BIG ONES AFTER THIS ONE. !!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 14 2007, 09:26 AM~8996951
> *i will ,,cause i know wut you got on your camera :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 17 2007, 09:31 PM~9027245
> *will do,,my brotha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 18 2007, 09:55 PM~9035407
> *:dunno:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut's up Carnales :wave:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

oh no not that raider fan again :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 19 2007, 05:52 PM~9041822
> *oh no not that raider fan again :uh:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG+Oct 19 2007, 05:52 PM~9041822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


hatersssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 19 2007, 09:17 PM~9043020
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hatersssssssssssss  :biggrin:
> *


not haters ...just smart :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a couple more weeks....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 19 2007, 09:57 PM~9043290
> *not haters ...just smart :biggrin:
> *



so wut's up u did not called me :angry: :biggrin: q pasoooooooooo?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttttttt :cheesy:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

hay shod are you going to SEMA


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 21 2007, 06:30 PM~9052834
> *hay shod are you going to SEMA
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: 

dont think i am?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

shod, i might show up sat. morning :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 25 2007, 06:08 PM~9084553
> *shod, i might show up sat. morning :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 who is coming with you?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 25 2007, 06:16 PM~9084618
> *:0  :0 who is coming with you?
> *


going by myself. david is going up , but dont know when


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 25 2007, 09:10 PM~9086068
> *going by myself. david is going up , but dont know when
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 28 2007, 05:19 PM~9101787
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


umm might be up friday night :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 28 2007, 07:05 PM~9102483
> *umm might be up friday night :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT uffin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

HEY SHOD DID WE GET OUR WHEELS? CAUSE I KNOW AND U KNOW I AINT WALKING ALL DAY LOL LOL


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARNALES UNIDOS 85_@Oct 29 2007, 06:44 PM~9109900
> *HEY SHOD DID WE GET OUR WHEELS? CAUSE I KNOW AND U KNOW I AINT WALKING ALL DAY    LOL LOL
> *


im workin something out


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLER27 (Oct 23, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE. OC-2-IE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER27_@Oct 30 2007, 04:25 PM~9116649
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE. OC-2-IE
> *


see you homies there


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

SHOD, WHAT ABOUT RADIOS? 1ADAM12 COME IN OVER :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey guys. I talked to someone from Carnales Unidos about some bike parts but I dont remember his name and I misplaced his number. Does anyone know who Im talking about? I think his name was Arturo? :dunno: Im supposed to meet him at the show so we can talk. :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

The count down is on 11 more days..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Oct 31 2007, 04:11 PM~9125532
> *The count down is on 11 more days..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 31 2007, 06:41 PM~9126036
> *
> *


and counting


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

It looks like I'll be in Bakers late. What time the gates close Saturday.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2007, 01:29 AM~9120683
> *Hey guys. I talked to someone from Carnales Unidos about some bike parts but I dont remember his name and I misplaced his number. Does anyone know who Im talking about? I think his name was Arturo?  :dunno: Im supposed to meet him at the show so we can talk.  :biggrin:
> *


sorry i have know clue.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 1 2007, 07:52 PM~9134897
> *sorry i have know clue.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 1 2007, 07:55 PM~9134915
> *:twak:
> *


u dont know either :twak:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 2 2007, 06:11 PM~9142537
> *u dont know either  :twak:
> *


i know everything,,, :biggrin: :0 

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

hey laggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggger where is the pix


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*EL Raider I coming Raider geared up. I'm wearing my helmet so that as soon as I see that Bronco I'm going to stick him and make snot bubbles come out and pee on himself. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

IT'S GOING TO B A LONG WEEKEND FAMILIA :wow:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 5 2007, 01:51 PM~9159541
> *EL Raider I coming Raider geared up. I'm wearing my helmet so that as soon as I see that Bronco I'm going to stick him and make snot bubbles come out and pee on himself. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...





dammmmmmmmmmmmm this I have 2 c :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

We will be out there with the cutty on full display....... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Nov 5 2007, 10:47 PM~9164608
> *We will be out there with the cutty on full display....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut's da add 2 da fairgrounds?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 6 2007, 10:45 AM~9166964
> *wut's da add 2 da fairgrounds?
> *


HERE YOU GO BOSS....

Kern County Fair:
661-833-4900

1142 S P St
Bakersfield, CA 93307, US

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

SO WHATS UP SHOD I HOPE U FOUND A BIGGGG ICE CHEST...!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Nov 6 2007, 12:09 PM~9167515
> *HERE YOU GO BOSS....
> 
> Kern County Fair:
> ...



thanksssssssssss


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Nov 5 2007, 10:47 PM~9164608
> *We will be out there with the cutty on full display....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass ride, one of my favorites


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 6 2007, 04:26 PM~9169395
> *bad ass ride, one of my favorites
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Nov 6 2007, 12:10 PM~9167533
> *SO WHATS UP SHOD I HOPE U FOUND A BIGGGG ICE CHEST...!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i did,,you still have not told me wut you want to drink,, :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 6 2007, 06:01 PM~9170140
> *i did,,you still have not told me wut you want to drink,, :uh:
> *



puras coronas :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 6 2007, 08:23 PM~9171164
> *puras coronas  :biggrin:
> *


you got it.. coming up sat?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 6 2007, 08:25 PM~9171178
> *:0
> you got it.. coming up sat?
> *



sun morning :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

U KNOW ME PURO BUDLIGHT... BUT U KNOW THE HOMIES LOVE THE CHELADAS... WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS SATURDAY(HOPEFULLY) U KNOW HOW THAT GOES...!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 6 2007, 08:23 PM~9171164
> *puras coronas  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 6 2007, 06:01 PM~9170140
> *i did,,you still have not told me wut you want to drink,, :uh:
> *


*CHELADAS Y CORONAS *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

A woman scanned the guests at a party and spotted an attractive man, standing alone. She approached him. 

"My name is Carmen," she told him. 

"That's a beautiful name," he replied, "Is it a family name?" 

"No," she replied. " I gave it to myself. It reflects the things I like most -- cars and men." 

"What's your name?" she asked. He said, "Bob Titsenbeer" 



:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 7 2007, 10:49 AM~9175397
> *A woman scanned the guests at a party and spotted an attractive man, standing alone. She approached him.
> 
> "My name is Carmen," she told him.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 6 2007, 09:23 PM~9171164
> *puras coronas  :biggrin:
> *


Coronas.....Coronas.....Coronas....Cabronas....Coronas.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 6 2007, 08:01 AM~9166004
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey!! is there going to be any Pandulce Saturday Morning for entry. I'm going to be hungry.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH THE RAIN? :uh:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 7 2007, 10:49 AM~9175397
> *A woman scanned the guests at a party and spotted an attractive man, standing alone. She approached him.
> 
> "My name is Carmen," she told him.
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 8 2007, 08:54 AM~9182374
> *WHATS UP WITH THE RAIN? :uh:
> *



x2?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 6 2007, 06:01 PM~9170140
> *i did,,you still have not told me wut you want to drink,, :uh:
> *


I'LL TAKE SOME KING OF BEERS
:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 8 2007, 07:36 AM~9182032
> *Hey!! is there going to be any Pandulce Saturday Morning for entry. I'm going to be hungry.
> *


we can find some :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 8 2007, 08:54 AM~9182374
> *WHATS UP WITH THE RAIN? :uh:
> *


 :nono: dont think so


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 8 2007, 09:47 PM~9187696
> *:nono: dont think so
> *


I'LL BE THERE 
WET OR DRY! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Damn!!!!! It rained yesturday and it looks like more rain today here in the Bay Area how is the weather down in Bakers. That thick ass fog rolling in yet. The weather man up here is calling for rain all weekend. I hope he is wrong.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 11 2007, 09:19 PM~8982472
> *YOU CAN SAY WHAT YOU WANT..
> I BOUGHT THE EXCLUSIVE FILMING RIGHTS OF THIS SHOW.
> IF I SEE YOU THERE WITH A CAMERA IT WILL BE TAKEN AWAY INTIL THE SHOW'S OVER THATS 4 ANY BODY FILMING 4 COMMERCIAL USE.  ANY BODY CAN COME TO THE SHOW AND HOPE EVERYBODY DOSE. BUT YOU WONT BE FILMING IT.
> *


to bad you didnt pay for your part of the hop


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 9 2007, 10:03 AM~9190536
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*DISCOVERY CHANNEL* WILL BE THERE SAT AND SUNDAY FILMING :0 :0 

AND INTERVIEWING CAR CLUBS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 9 2007, 12:00 PM~9190935
> *DISCOVERY CHANNEL WILL BE THERE SAT AND SUNDAY FILMING  :0  :0
> 
> AND INTERVIEWING CAR CLUBS
> *


look for them at the Imapalas Magazine booth...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 9 2007, 04:25 PM~9193006
> *look for them at the Imapalas Magazine booth...
> *


look for me there also :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 9 2007, 12:00 PM~9190935
> *DISCOVERY CHANNEL WILL BE THERE SAT AND SUNDAY FILMING  :0  :0
> 
> AND INTERVIEWING CAR CLUBS
> *


wowo wow wow didnt you just read nobody is filming but O.G ,next thing he is going to say is that nobody can sell beer but him.......lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 10 2007, 12:23 AM~9196174
> *wowo wow wow didnt you just read nobody is filming but O.G ,next thing he is going to say is that nobody can sell beer but him.......lol
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

how deep r you rolling to the show


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 10 2007, 12:29 AM~9196207
> *how deep r you rolling to the show
> *




:dunno: :dunno: not even taking my truck


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

thats deep/////?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 10 2007, 12:50 AM~9196307
> *thats deep/////?
> *



I know huh :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Extended Forecast 
Sunny Few Showers Partly Cloudy Sunny Sunny 
High: 64°
Low: 51° High: 61°
Low: 45° High: 68°
Low: 47° High: 68°
Low: 52° High: 71°
Low: 51° 

Get Alerts: Mobile Email Snowfall Alerts Weather Bulletins 
Featured Forecasts at weather.com:
Local Pollen LevelsHurricane CentralPet Forecast

Detailed Local ForecastHow to Read This Today: Plentiful sunshine. High 64F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph. 
Tonight: Cloudy intervals. Low 51F. Winds light and variable. 
Tomorrow: Cloudy with a few showers. High 61F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%. 
Tomorrow night: Chance of a shower or two during the evening, followed by partly cloudy skies late. Low near 45F. Winds light and variable. Chance of rain 30%.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

New Crowd will be bringing a couple of cars to support you guys


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

117 cars 2day..looking hella tight ,,,homies showing strong support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

See everyone 2morro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Nov 10 2007, 10:32 PM~9200999
> *New Crowd will be bringing a couple of cars to support you guys
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 11 2007, 12:16 AM~9201632
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*I hope your show was a great turn out. We had some trouble with time and the rain came down on us loading the trailer. Sorry but we decided to stay home and try for next year.*


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT, CARNALES ALWAYS PUTS ON A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*THANX TO ALL THE CAR AND TRUCK CLUBS WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED, LITE RAIN AND HEAVY RAIN, EVERYONE SHOWED STRONG, HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR   *


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 11 2007, 10:19 PM~9207241
> *THANX TO ALL THE CAR AND TRUCK CLUBS WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED, LITE RAIN AND HEAVY RAIN, EVERYONE SHOWED STRONG, HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 10 2007, 12:35 AM~9196244
> *:dunno:  :dunno: not even taking my truck
> *


THATS RIGHT, I FORGOT U GOT BOBBY DOING A FORD CONVERSION ON IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

pics :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc
:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Nov 11 2007, 10:37 PM~9207763
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

GOOD SHOW, WEATHER SUCKED BUT WE MADE THE BEST OF IT...!! I WANNA GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE, HARVEY REYES AND ALL THE CARNALES UNIDOS FAMILY IT WAS AN AWESOME SHOW.. U KNOW THE LATIN WORLD FAMILY WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

AND ALSO WHAT UP SHOD AKA I DONT KNOW WHERE ALL THE DONUTS WENT.. HAHA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Nov 11 2007, 11:10 PM~9207586
> *THATS RIGHT, I FORGOT U GOT BOBBY DOING A FORD CONVERSION ON IT.. :biggrin:
> *




I hate ford :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

OHH YEAH AND ART TOO...!! SHOD AND ART ATE ALL THE DONUTS.... THEY ARE THE DONUT BANDITS...!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD SHOW YOUR TRUCKS WERE LOOKING PRETTY TOUGH..!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Nov 12 2007, 09:36 AM~9209272
> *GOOD SHOW, WEATHER SUCKED BUT WE MADE THE BEST OF IT...!! I WANNA GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE, HARVEY REYES AND ALL THE CARNALES UNIDOS FAMILY IT WAS AN AWESOME SHOW.. U KNOW THE LATIN WORLD FAMILY WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR......  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> AND ALSO WHAT UP SHOD  AKA I DONT KNOW WHERE ALL THE DONUTS WENT.. HAHA
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we at Impalas Magazine want to say that we had a great time...and well..that's mandatory..rain or shine you gotta have fun.....all I can say is that I had blurry vision hehehehe throughout the day....thanks to Nokturnal, Latin World, and Rollerz Only, they kept Toro in a good mood all day...we'll see you all out there next year.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 12 2007, 06:38 PM~9213058
> *we at Impalas Magazine want to say that we had a great time...and well..that's mandatory..rain or shine you gotta have fun.....all I can say is that I had blurry vision hehehehe throughout the day....thanks to Nokturnal, Latin World, and Rollerz Only, they kept Toro in a good mood all day...we'll see you all out there next year.
> *


 ROLLERZ ONLY[/size][/color]


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 12 2007, 09:07 PM~9214462
> *Orange Cove had a great time it was kool meeting the rest of the fam.
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


Whats up guys it was cool meeting you guys glad I could help .....Aaron


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

hell yeah bro i had a blast thanks for the good time


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 12 2007, 10:18 PM~9215114
> *hell yeah bro i had a blast thanks for the good time
> *


Any pics of the hop :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 12 2007, 11:18 PM~9215114
> *hell yeah bro i had a blast thanks for the good time
> *


let me know when you guys are heading out to Odessa


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

had fun the show was great and the prez took care of me at the end i will be there next year...


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Nov 12 2007, 11:21 PM~9215707
> *had fun the show was great and the prez took care of me at the end i will be there next year...
> 
> 
> ...


It was nice talkin motors with you I was the guy with the sand cars


----------



## vrns (Jul 20, 2007)

i heard orange juiced got seerve by RYDERZ single pump


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Nov 12 2007, 09:36 AM~9209272
> *GOOD SHOW, WEATHER SUCKED BUT WE MADE THE BEST OF IT...!! I WANNA GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE, HARVEY REYES AND ALL THE CARNALES UNIDOS FAMILY IT WAS AN AWESOME SHOW.. U KNOW THE LATIN WORLD FAMILY WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR......  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> AND ALSO WHAT UP SHOD  AKA I DONT KNOW WHERE ALL THE DONUTS WENT.. HAHA
> *



no worry about all them donuts shod like's to attend wedding's or just cruzzzz!!! by them ll GOOD SHOW LOVED IT A LITTLE INTOC'S BUT GOOD SHOW GROUPE C.C.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vrns_@Nov 13 2007, 02:37 PM~9219333
> *i heard orange juiced got seerve by RYDERZ single pump
> *


haaa haaa homie needs to get his own ride first of all ryders single double triple will never ever beat the juice so get it str8t he challenged and we kicked that ass then he cryed he is a single eather way black magic serving fools on a platter like always keep on hating oh yea we love going to your town :biggrin: and taking your fools money ryderz need to go back to the drawning board we took first place we dont belive in second we will leave that to them and all the other chippers thats why he didnt want the ruler ohh now he remembers :0 little lockup ill hit bumper alll day long oj saying were pro hopper stoper do showtime any time oh ya HI LOW YOU KNOW PEACE OUT HATERS OJ


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSrw7rAZq7U


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aj9uulYqUo


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

COOL LIL HOP VS ORANGE COVE SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTS NO PISTON VS DOUBLE PUMP 14 BATTS 2 PISTONS JUDGE FOR YOURSELF!


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 13 2007, 05:31 PM~9220725
> *haaa haaa homie needs to get his own ride first of all ryders  single double triple will never ever beat the juice so get it str8t he challenged and we kicked that ass  then he cryed he is a single eather way black magic serving fools on a platter like always keep on hating oh yea we love going to your  town :biggrin:        and taking your fools money ryderz need to go back to the drawning board we took first place we dont belive in second we will leave that to them and all the other chippers thats why he didnt want the ruler ohh now he remembers  :0 little lockup ill hit bumper alll day long oj saying were pro hopper stoper do showtime any time oh ya HI LOW  YOU KNOW  PEACE OUT  HATERS OJ
> *


FIRST OF ALL I WASNT GOING PUT YOU ON BLAST ON LAYITLOW BUT SINCE YOU OPENED YOUR MOUTH FIRST WE HIT 76 SINGLE YOU HIT 80 DOUBLE ON THE STICK BUT THATS COOL ILL MAKE SURE WHEN MY DOUBLE IS DUN ILL LOOK YOU UP! AND BEFORE YOU START RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH KNOW THIS WE BUILD ARE SHIT WE DONT BYE IT DUN! I CANT SAY WHAT I REALLY WANT BECAUSE RON IS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND I RECPECT THAT SO TO YOU YOUR GONNA GET BROKE OFF SICK!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryderz Hydraulics_@Nov 13 2007, 05:38 PM~9220783
> *COOL LIL HOP VS ORANGE COVE SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTS NO PISTON VS DOUBLE PUMP 14 BATTS 2 PISTONS JUDGE FOR YOURSELF!
> *


LOL U GOT TO GET IT RIGHT DOG 12 BATT 2 PUMPS LOL QUIT HATING STILL HOPPED HIGHER


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

orange cove was scared to hopp agiangst me had to talk agang of shit before you guys would even pull the truck back out! scared agiangt are single? 10 batts no piston no weoght agianst your double 2 pistons 14 batts! thats cool like i said at the show weel meet up agian!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 13 2007, 05:47 PM~9220867
> *LOL U GOT TO GET IT RIGHT DOG 12 BATT 2 PUMPS LOL QUIT HATING STILL HOPPED HIGHER
> *


still double pump 2 pistons and still got served! vs are single!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryderz Hydraulics_@Nov 13 2007, 05:43 PM~9220821
> *FIRST OF ALL I WASNT GOING PUT YOU ON BLAST ON LAYITLOW BUT SINCE YOU OPENED YOUR MOUTH FIRST WE HIT 76 SINGLE YOU HIT 80 DOUBLE ON THE STICK BUT THATS COOL ILL MAKE SURE WHEN MY DOUBLE IS DUN ILL LOOK YOU UP! AND BEFORE YOU START RUNNIN YOUR MOUTH KNOW THIS WE BUILD ARE SHIT WE DONT BYE IT DUN! I CANT SAY WHAT I REALLY WANT BECAUSE RON IS A GOOD FRIEND OF MINE AND I RECPECT THAT SO TO YOU YOUR GONNA GET BROKE OFF SICK!
> *


I NEVER BOUGHT THE CAR DONE AND IF RONNS A GOOD FRIEND OF YOURS U SHOULD GIVE HIM A RING AND RECHECK UR SELF WE SEEN NO ONE WAS HITTING HIGH #s so we toyed around with here and hit like u said 80s lol is it a win lol and so if u want to post vids i can line about 15 of them up for u to watch and learn 5 days b4 the hopp heres a vid of long beach 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc
still went to go show support to Carnels taking home a win with dead batt lol come on dog. It aint my fault if u dont have $$$$ to roll with the best


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 13 2007, 05:53 PM~9220907
> *I NEVER BOUGHT THE CAR DONE AND IF RONNS A GOOD FRIEND OF YOURS U SHOULD GIVE HIM A RING AND RECHECK  UR SELF WE SEEN NO ONE WAS HITTING HIGH #s so we toyed around with here and hit like u said 80s lol is it a win lol and so if u want to post vids i can line about 15 of them up for u to watch and learn 5 days b4 the hopp heres a vid of long beach
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc
> still went to go show support to Carnels taking home a win with dead batt lol come on dog. It aint my fault if u dont have $$$$ to roll with the best
> *


first of all thats a stuck truck! and second money aint an issue homie! matter of a fact im at the shop right now working on my double and are singles here so come down right now and we can do it agian?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

we appricate the support. why not a rematch next year? :biggrin: both u guys should be ready to go :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 13 2007, 06:00 PM~9220965
> *we appricate the support. why not a rematch next year?  :biggrin: both u guys should be ready to go :0
> *


shit we can do it tonight fuck the bullshit and ill even buy the beer!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 13 2007, 05:51 PM~9220889
> *orange cove was scared to hopp agiangst me had to talk agang of shit before you guys would even pull the truck back out! scared agiangt are single? 10 batts no piston no weoght agianst your double 2 pistons 14 batts! thats cool like i said at the show weel meet up agian!
> *


LOL WHERE THE FUCK DO U GET SERVED U WHERE THE PUSSY THAT DIDNT WANT TO PUT IT ON THE RULLER NEVER THE LESS U GOT UR ASS SERVED IN UR OWN HOOD U MIGHT OF HIT BUMPER WITH A BABY LOCK UP SO PAT URSELF ON THE BACK THATS WHY U WANNA MAKE A DOUBLE PUMP TO TRY TO KEEP UP WITH THE BIG DOGS BRO UR TRUCK AINT SHIT U HAD MORE CHEERLEADERZ THERE THEN THE DALLAS COWBOYS DOG SO GET OFF THAT SHIT WIN LOL YEAH RIGHT U SAY WE WENT TO BAKERS CHIPIN AT THE NATIONAL LOL BUT WHERE WERE U IN SAN MATEO, YOU ALSO SAY I CHIPPED IN VEGAS BUT AGAIN WHERE WERE U. NEVER EVEN QUALIFED SO QUIT IT DOG ALL I GOT TO SAY IS 

U DID ALLRIGHT





















































































































FOR BEING A BAG OF CHIPS LOL COME ON DOG GET BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 13 2007, 06:01 PM~9220977
> *shit we can do it tonight fuck the bullshit and ill even buy the beer!
> *


wass up arron i see you! lol


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 13 2007, 06:01 PM~9220977
> *shit we can do it tonight fuck the bullshit and ill even buy the beer!
> *


LETS DO IT


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 13 2007, 06:01 PM~9220978
> *LOL WHERE THE FUCK DO U GET SERVED U WHERE THE PUSSY THAT DIDNT WANT TO PUT IT ON THE RULLER NEVER THE LESS U GOT UR ASS SERVED IN UR OWN HOOD U MIGHT OF HIT BUMPER WITH A BABY LOCK UP SO PAT URSELF ON THE BACK THATS WHY U WANNA MAKE A DOUBLE PUMP TO TRY TO KEEP UP WITH THE BIG DOGS BRO UR TRUCK AINT SHIT U HAD MORE CHEERLEADERZ THERE THEN THE DALLAS COWBOYS DOG SO GET OFF THAT SHIT WIN LOL YEAH RIGHT U SAY WE WENT TO BAKERS CHIPIN AT THE NATIONAL LOL BUT WHERE WERE U IN SAN MATEO, YOU ALSO SAY I CHIPPED IN VEGAS BUT AGAIN WHERE WERE U. NEVER EVEN QUALIFED SO QUIT IT DOG ALL I GOT TO SAY IS
> 
> U DID ALLRIGHT
> ...


well if are truck aint shit then on the stick why did you only hit 4 inches more then us? lol


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 13 2007, 06:01 PM~9220978
> *LOL WHERE THE FUCK DO U GET SERVED U WHERE THE PUSSY THAT DIDNT WANT TO PUT IT ON THE RULLER NEVER THE LESS U GOT UR ASS SERVED IN UR OWN HOOD U MIGHT OF HIT BUMPER WITH A BABY LOCK UP SO PAT URSELF ON THE BACK THATS WHY U WANNA MAKE A DOUBLE PUMP TO TRY TO KEEP UP WITH THE BIG DOGS BRO UR TRUCK AINT SHIT U HAD MORE CHEERLEADERZ THERE THEN THE DALLAS COWBOYS DOG SO GET OFF THAT SHIT WIN LOL YEAH RIGHT U SAY WE WENT TO BAKERS CHIPIN AT THE NATIONAL LOL BUT WHERE WERE U IN SAN MATEO, YOU ALSO SAY I CHIPPED IN VEGAS BUT AGAIN WHERE WERE U. NEVER EVEN QUALIFED SO QUIT IT DOG ALL I GOT TO SAY IS
> 
> U DID ALLRIGHT
> ...


well if are truck aint shit then on the stick why did you only hit 4 inches more then us? lol


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryderz Hydraulics_@Nov 13 2007, 05:36 PM~9220765
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aj9uulYqUo
> *


DOMITING FOR SECOND PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 13 2007, 06:06 PM~9221017
> *well if are truck aint shit then on the stick why did you only hit 4 inches more then us? lol
> *


GET IT STR8T WE WON YOU DIDNT SHIT HOMES GOT YOUR PANTIES IN A WADD CAUSE YOU GOT YOUR ASS SERVED IN YOUR OWN HOOD DIDNT HAVE TO GIVE IT OUR ALL FOR BAKERS WERE GOING TO ODESSA ARE YOU COME PLAY WITH US OH MAYBE NOT YOU BETTER SAVE YOUR LAST MOTOR LOL DONT WORRY ILL SEND YOU VIDS :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: PS PRETTY DAMN GOOD 4 THE TRUCK BEING OUT ONLY 4 MONTHS ANY WAYS GOOD LUCK ON YOUR GUYS BUILD OJ NEEDS SOME COMP AND PEOPLE TO TALK SHIT TO ON LAY IT LOW PEACE OUT


----------



## vrns (Jul 20, 2007)

ALL I KNOW IS THAT RYDERZ HAS BEEN THERE DONE THAT ALREADY NO PISTON PUMPS HITTIN OVER 100 INCHES WHILE ORANGE JUICE WAS JUST SITTING IN THE FREEZER


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 13 2007, 06:31 PM~9221259
> *GET IT STR8T  WE WON YOU DIDNT SHIT HOMES GOT YOUR PANTIES IN A WADD CAUSE YOU GOT YOUR ASS SERVED IN YOUR OWN HOOD DIDNT HAVE TO GIVE IT OUR ALL FOR BAKERS WERE GOING TO ODESSA ARE YOU COME PLAY WITH US OH MAYBE NOT YOU BETTER SAVE YOUR LAST MOTOR LOL DONT WORRY ILL SEND YOU VIDS  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: PS PRETTY DAMN GOOD 4 THE TRUCK BEING OUT ONLY 4 MONTHS  ANY WAYS GOOD LUCK ON YOUR GUYS BUILD OJ NEEDS SOME COMP AND PEOPLE TO TALK SHIT TO ON LAY IT LOW PEACE OUT
> *


well let the videos do the talking! and dont trip dogg well meet agian! as for my last motor we got hundreds in stock we can do it all day! i think your truck needs a better switch man too!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vrns_@Nov 13 2007, 06:36 PM~9221306
> *ALL I KNOW IS THAT RYDERZ HAS BEEN THERE DONE THAT ALREADY NO PISTON PUMPS HITTIN OVER 100 INCHES WHILE ORANGE JUICE WAS JUST SITTING IN THE FREEZER
> *


SITTING IN THE FREZZER WATCHING U CHUMPS GET SERVED THATS WHY U NEVER LEAVE BAKERSFIELD UR JUST A BACKYARD BOGGIE "GET UR BOGGIE ON" LOL U CAN NEVER HIT OVER 100 WITH A SINGLE BRO IF U DID SHIT THAT BELONGS IN LOWRIDER RECORDS AND U SHOULD HAD UR SHIT IN A MUSEM OF SOMETHING UR TRIPPIN DOG


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 13 2007, 06:39 PM~9221331
> *well let the videos do the talking! and dont trip dogg well meet agian! as for my last motor we got hundreds in stock we can do it all day! i think your truck needs a better switch man too!
> *


U THINK WE CAN BORROW ONE OF YOURS BECAUSE IM SHURE U HAVE MANY LOL YOU THINK WE NEED A SWITCH MAN AND U NEED A NEW CAR PERIOUD LOL I DONT GOT TIME TO PLAY AROUND WITH U HINAS OFF TO THE NEXT SHOW 
YOU GOING TO ODDESA OR WHAT RYDERZ DONT HAVE $ FOR GAS :biggrin: hey ryderz u should of stuck to car racing what a name :rofl:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

well I had a great time at the car show....come on guys...this is about the Carnales Unidos...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 12 2007, 11:43 PM~9215354
> *let me know when you guys are heading out to Odessa
> *


when you guys leeeeavvvving?????? we are heading out Wednesday night


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 13 2007, 07:21 PM~9221677
> *well I had a great time at the car show....come on guys...this is about the Carnales Unidos...
> *


x2


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Nov 13 2007, 02:44 PM~9219385
> *no worry about all them donuts shod like's to attend wedding's or just cruzzzz!!! by them ll GOOD SHOW LOVED IT A LITTLE INTOC'S BUT GOOD SHOW GROUPE C.C.
> *


Good seeing you alex, glad you made it home :0 :0 and any open bar wedding is a good wedding,,RIGHT   

Thanx for the support , see you next year


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 13 2007, 09:32 PM~9222250
> *Good seeing you alex, glad you made it home :0  :0 and any open bar wedding is a good wedding,,RIGHT
> 
> Thanx for the support , see you next year
> *


Bigshod...I got a personal thank you for lifting my little buddy Umpa so he could reach in and get some menudo..that was off the hook bro


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 13 2007, 08:50 PM~9222425
> *Bigshod...I got a personal thank you for lifting my little buddy Umpa so he could reach in and get some menudo..that was off the hook bro
> *


you got that pic toro :0 :0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Nov 12 2007, 11:28 AM~9209912
> *OHH YEAH AND ART TOO...!! SHOD AND ART ATE ALL THE DONUTS.... THEY ARE THE DONUT BANDITS...!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GOOD SHOW YOUR TRUCKS WERE LOOKING PRETTY TOUGH..!!
> *


top flight security had those donuts on lock down.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 13 2007, 10:21 PM~9223288
> *top flight security had those donuts on lock down.
> *


top flight security 4 hire :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARNALES UNIDOS 85_@Nov 13 2007, 11:08 PM~9223581
> *TTT
> *


wat up, damn weather had me not feeling too good for a day and a half.


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Nov 13 2007, 10:45 AM~9217662
> *It was nice talkin motors with you I was the guy with the sand cars
> *


you too bro, check some of my video's out 
http://www.youtube.com/cencalspeed


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Nov 14 2007, 12:10 AM~9223913
> *you too bro, check some of my video's out
> http://www.youtube.com/cencalspeed
> *


nice  
Check out my video my car is the green one in the middle

here


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 13 2007, 10:21 PM~9223288
> *top flight security had those donuts on lock down.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Nov 13 2007, 07:21 PM~9221677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



were's my menudo :angry: :angry:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Nov 14 2007, 01:46 AM~9224062
> *nice
> Check out my video my car is the green one in the middle
> 
> ...


Damn, looked like I missed a good show, sorry I missed it ,had to do the business like thing....Rule meeting :uh: 

Your sand car is sick with it !!!!!!! Gonna have to finish up the 8- truck and come play.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Any more pics.?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 14 2007, 03:28 PM~9228111
> *Damn, looked like I missed a good show, sorry I missed it ,had to do the business like thing....Rule meeting :uh:
> 
> Your sand car is sick with it !!!!!!! Gonna have to finish up the 8- truck and come play.... :biggrin:
> *


hey juan come pick up oj take him across the boarder he has papellas ole:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 13 2007, 07:21 PM~9221677
> *well I had a great time at the car show....come on guys...this is about the Carnales Unidos...
> *


ITS ALL ABOUT THE LOVE FOR THE GAME OF LOWRIDING! BIG UPS TOO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED AND HOPPED EVEN IF IT WAS THERE FIRST HOPPER .......OJ>>>>>>>>>>:biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 14 2007, 05:39 PM~9229075
> *ITS ALL ABOUT THE LOVE FOR THE GAME OF LOWRIDING! BIG UPS TOO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED AND HOPPED EVEN IF IT WAS THERE FIRST HOPPER .......OJ>>>>>>>>>>:biggrin:
> *


no not my first hopper my sons first hopper lol when ever u wanna do it i had fun taking ur money lol :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 14 2007, 06:00 PM~9229258
> *no my fist hopper my sons first hopper lol when ever u wanna do it i had fun taking ur money lol :biggrin:
> *


you were in a radical class we were in a street truck class so howd you take are money? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 14 2007, 06:05 PM~9229308
> *you were in a radical class we were in a street truck class so howd you take are money? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


bakersfields money den i thought u never ran piston gates in ur ride lol :biggrin: you kno who im talking to lol


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 14 2007, 06:22 PM~9229436
> *bakersfields money den i thought u never ran piston gates  in ur ride lol  :biggrin:  you kno who im talking to lol
> *


? i never said we didnt run pistons in some of are cars! theres no piston in are single truck didnt need it like ur truck! you even got 2 lol


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

well I had a great time at the car show....come on guys...this is about the Carnales Unidos...


> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 14 2007, 05:39 PM~9229075
> *ITS ALL ABOUT THE LOVE FOR THE GAME OF LOWRIDING! BIG UPS TOO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED AND HOPPED EVEN IF IT WAS THERE FIRST HOPPER .......OJ>>>>>>>>>>:biggrin:
> *


i agree TORO, and the money went to a good cause. lets not forget what that day was about with the b.s.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 14 2007, 06:41 PM~9229603
> *? i never said we didnt run pistons in some of are cars! theres no piston in are single truck didnt need it like ur truck! you even got 2 lol
> *


damn st8t what ever thoe off to bigger and better things NEXT
U didnt show up last night what happend u didnt have enough money for beer lol at least a soda lol im off to the next car show lol


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Nov 14 2007, 12:46 AM~9224062
> *nice
> Check out my video my car is the green one in the middle
> 
> ...


dammmmmmmmmm that shit is tight im going to have to come out there some time...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 12 2007, 06:38 PM~9213058
> *we at Impalas Magazine want to say that we had a great time...and well..that's mandatory..rain or shine you gotta have fun.....all I can say is that I had blurry vision hehehehe throughout the day....thanks to Nokturnal, Latin World, and Rollerz Only, they kept Toro in a good mood all day...we'll see you all out there next year.
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT TORO WE HAD A BLAST TOO.. HEY IF YOU GET A CHANCE SEND OVER THAT CLUB SHOT, WE'LL PUT IT UP ON THE WEBSITE COURTESY OF IMPALAS MAGAZINE...!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68 (Oct 17, 2005)

Big thanks to the hommie from RO for letting the hommie use the tarp to cover up the pumps on the El Camino.

Anyway....we need to stop comparing single pump to double. Both trucks did good and both took 1st place in their divisions.

The whole point was it was FUN!!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Nov 15 2007, 01:35 PM~9234997
> *Big thanks to the hommie from RO for letting the hommie use the tarp to cover up the pumps on the El Camino.
> 
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>X2 I HAD A BLAST THANKS TO THE HOMIES FROM RYDERZ IT WAS KU MEETING U GUYS C YA NEXT TIME L8ERZ
> ...


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 13 2007, 08:32 PM~9222250
> *Good seeing you alex, glad you made it home :0  :0 and any open bar wedding is a good wedding,,RIGHT
> 
> Thanx for the support , see you next year
> *


 ight dogg get at u later !!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 15 2007, 02:05 PM~9235214
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE ALWAYS TRYING TO HELP OUT.
> X2 I HAD A BLAST THANKS TO THE HOMIES FROM RYDERZ IT WAS KU MEETING U GUYS C YA NEXT TIME L8ERZ
> PS  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYZ
> *


dont trip homie,its all good a little friendly comp never hurt anyone :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL x2 well hope to see u out their in the circuit l8erz


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 16 2007, 02:08 PM~9243045
> *LOL x2 well hope to see u out their in the circuit l8erz
> *


wont hit the circuit due to all the bullshit but well see you around sometime!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

here are some pix   

show pix


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=19280056


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)

tt5t


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

what does that have to do with the show??
:uh:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 18 2007, 02:04 AM~9251798
> *what does that have to do with the show??
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 18 2007, 09:24 AM~9252635
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :werd:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I heard that the Central California chapter of New Friends Car Club made an appearance. Any pics?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vrns_@Nov 13 2007, 02:37 PM~9219333
> *i heard orange juiced got seerve by RYDERZ single pump
> *


hey since your co-signing for ryders iwas wondering if you can co-sign for me i need a new credit card

everyone is a critic especialy ones who werent there :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ryderz Hydraulics_@Nov 17 2007, 09:49 PM~9250761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam it homes you a copy catttt haa haaa :biggrin: wrong all that weight in the back who fork lift you still that from :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ya know mabey dis why i dont build hoppers but sounds like ryders turned into biters suuuuuuuuup vic


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 19 2007, 11:22 AM~9259276
> *ya know mabey dis why i dont build hoppers but sounds like ryders turned into biters suuuuuuuuup vic
> *


how are we biting we were building shit like this when you were still hangin in you daddys nuts! and also we are the first ones to build a rear suspension like this haters! :loco:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 19 2007, 04:20 PM~9260639
> *how are we biting we were building shit like this when you were still hangin in you daddys nuts! and also we are the first ones to build a rear suspension like this haters! :loco:
> *


WHO U TLKING 2 ME OR THE HOMIE TACO
:angry: 
:twak:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 19 2007, 11:22 AM~9259276
> *ya know mabey dis why i dont build hoppers but sounds like ryders turned into biters suuuuuuuuup vic
> *


whats crackin taco lol damn 3 days of downloading lol i got that program u wanted.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 19 2007, 07:07 PM~9261998
> *WHO U TLKING 2 ME OR THE HOMIE TACO
> :angry:
> :twak:
> *


ur homie burrito


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 19 2007, 07:28 PM~9262118
> *ur homie burrito
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: 
wrong move homie


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 19 2007, 08:12 PM~9262401
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:
> wrong move homie
> *


aint nody biting shit so to all you haters keep hating and get served!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 19 2007, 08:22 PM~9262494
> *aint nody biting shit so to all you haters keep hating and get served!
> *


THE ONLY SERVING THAT HAPPENS OVER HERE IS DONE BY ME AND ONLY ME LOL WHAT HAPPENDS IN YOUR VARRIO IS ON YOU LOL :biggrin: 
NONE OF MY HOMIES GET SERVED WE PUT IN WORK FOR OURS


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

lets put some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on it and thats all


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 19 2007, 09:22 PM~9263029
> *lets put some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on it and thats all
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: why not im down


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 19 2007, 09:22 PM~9263029
> *lets put some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on it and thats all
> *


 :thumbsup: IM DOWN


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 19 2007, 09:22 PM~9263029
> *lets put some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on it and thats all
> *


bakersfield full of cheerlearders lol :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 19 2007, 09:58 PM~9263371
> *bakersfield full of cheerlearders lol :biggrin:
> *


ur a cheerleader for ron.........ur daddy!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 19 2007, 09:59 PM~9263387
> *ur a cheerleader for ron.........ur daddy!
> *


you sure bow down to me your daddy in bakers when i served your fucken ass i wasnnt kissing ass you were :biggrin: its all good were just shit talking thats your words out of your mouths why you guys tallk shit on the net should of tallk all that shit to my face
any ways its like this homes no one hanging from ron nuts like you said we kick ass in the pit and out you make the call you got served face it take the loss you want to talk all that ganster shit talk it to me not my son oj dad


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 19 2007, 10:58 PM~9263371
> *bakersfield full of cheerlearders lol :biggrin:
> *


cheerleader ha ha how much was it to build that truck .....lol...my $$$$$$ is on RYDERS


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 19 2007, 11:10 PM~9264088
> *cheerleader ha ha how much was it to build that truck .....lol...my $$$$$$ is on RYDERS
> *


PRICELESS ask ur homies that came down for the cinco de mayo car show we had over here in orange cove lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 19 2007, 04:20 PM~9260639
> *how are we biting we were building shit like this when you were still hangin in you daddys nuts! and also we are the first ones to build a rear suspension like this haters! :loco:
> *


lol baka baka baka dats all i heard and read from you see here is the thang dog i am not gonn get butt hurt like your getting like yall said in bakersfield its all talk just some fun but it seems like to me you need a tampon but hey man there aint no hate from me do your thing i just know where i seen it first lol but on the real this is what makes the sport fun is talkin shit and letting the trucks do there thang. until them OJ gonna keep serving you regardless of what ever you build cause black magic will top you guys any day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 19 2007, 10:21 PM~9263621
> *you sure bow down to me your daddy in bakers when i served your fucken ass i wasnnt kissing ass you were          :biggrin: its all good  were just shit talking  thats your words out of your mouths  why you guys tallk shit on the net should of tallk all that shit to my face
> any ways its like this homes no one hanging from ron nuts like you said we kick ass in the pit and out you  make the call you got served face it take the loss you want to talk all that ganster shit talk it to me not my son oj dad
> *


wasnt nobody kissin ass homie! you lost to a single pump! and ron is ur daddy! whos talking gangster shit? and if i got somthin to say ill say it to ur face belive that shit!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 20 2007, 01:48 AM~9264790
> *lol baka baka baka dats all i heard and read from you see here is the thang dog i am not gonn get butt hurt like your getting like yall said in bakersfield its all talk just some fun but  it seems like to me you need a tampon but hey man there aint no hate from me do your thing i just know where i seen it first lol but on the real  this is what makes the sport fun is talkin shit and letting the trucks do there thang. until them OJ gonna keep serving you regardless of what ever you build cause black magic will top you guys any day  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you guys come out in 2007 with somthing you didnt even build and u think ur top doggs like i said before weve been doing it for years homie and its not a blackmagic and ryderz thang it a truck hopp thang dont get it twisted!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 20 2007, 03:50 PM~9268207
> *wasnt nobody kissin ass homie! you lost to a single pump! and ron is ur daddy! whos talking gangster shit? and if i got somthin to say ill say it to ur face belive that shit!
> *


LISTEN HERE SHORT SHIT YOU AND YOUR FUCKEN PIECE OF SHIT TRUCK COULD GO GET FUCKED I AM YOUR FUCKEN DADDY YOU FUCKEN PUNK ASS PUSSY YOUR PICE OF SHIT TRUCK HASSENT PROVE SHIT YET IN OR OUT OF THE PITT. YOUR THE THE MUTHA FUCKER HANNGING FROM MY BALLS I OWN MY TRUCK AND PAID FOR MY SHIT TO GET BUILT BY THE BEST THATS WHY WE ARE THE BEST AND U MUTHA FUCKERS ARE DIRT. WHAT HE HAS U WORKING AT THE SHOP TO PAY OFF THAT FUCKED UP SETUP OF YOURS YOUR BETTER OFF DROPPING TO YOUR KNEES. YOU WHERE THE PICE OF SHIT THAT WAS CRYING WHEN WE WERE GONNA PUT THE TRUCKS ON THE RULER YOU HAD ALL UR LIL CHEERLEADER CLAPPING LIKE ABUNCH OF FUCKED UP SEALS WHAT SOME HOMIE BRING IT YOUR A LIL BITCH I WAITED FOR U THAT NIGHT YOU GREW SOME NUTS OVER THE ENET AND POSTED THAT U WHERE GONNA COME THROU AND U NEVER DID. YOU OR YOUR DADDYS TRUCK IS NOT EVEN BUILT YET SO GET IT RIGHT MAKE IT LOWRIDER LEGAL AND THEN COME TLK YOUR STILL BUILDING GARBAGE WE HIGH CLASS OVER HERE DOGG. JUST LIKE THE OTHER DAY NOKTURNAL SAID PUT SOME MONEY UP FOR IT LOL NEVER CAME THROU YOUR JUST A WAIST OF MY TIME U FUCKIN LIL KID I GOT MORE MONEY INVESTED IN MY TRUCK THAN U PAID FOR YOUR APT.


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Nov 19 2007, 09:22 PM~9263029
> *lets put some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on it and thats all
> *




bakersfield........................... ryders baby!!!!! uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 20 2007, 04:16 PM~9268438
> *LISTEN HERE SHORT SHIT YOU AND YOUR FUCKEN PIECE OF SHIT TRUCK COULD GO GET FUCKED I AM YOUR FUCKEN DADDY YOU FUCKEN PUNK ASS PUSSY YOUR PICE OF SHIT TRUCK HASSENT PROVE SHIT YET IN OR OUT OF THE PITT. YOUR THE THE MUTHA FUCKER HANNGING FROM MY BALLS I OWN MY TRUCK AND PAID FOR MY SHIT TO GET BUILT BY THE BEST THATS WHY WE ARE THE BEST AND U MUTHA FUCKERS ARE DIRT. WHAT HE HAS U WORKING AT THE SHOP TO PAY OFF THAT FUCKED UP SETUP OF YOURS YOUR BETTER OFF DROPPING TO YOUR KNEES. YOU WHERE THE PICE OF SHIT THAT WAS CRYING WHEN WE WERE GONNA PUT THE TRUCKS ON THE RULER YOU HAD ALL UR LIL CHEERLEADER CLAPPING LIKE ABUNCH OF FUCKED UP SEALS WHAT SOME HOMIE BRING IT YOUR A LIL BITCH I WAITED FOR U THAT NIGHT YOU GREW SOME NUTS OVER THE ENET AND POSTED THAT U WHERE GONNA COME THROU AND U NEVER DID. YOU OR YOUR DADDYS TRUCK IS NOT EVEN BUILT YET SO GET IT RIGHT MAKE IT LOWRIDER LEGAL AND THEN COME TLK YOUR STILL BUILDING GARBAGE WE HIGH CLASS OVER HERE DOGG. JUST LIKE THE OTHER DAY NOKTURNAL SAID PUT SOME MONEY UP FOR IT LOL NEVER CAME THROU YOUR JUST A WAIST OF MY TIME U FUCKIN LIL KID I GOT MORE MONEY INVESTED IN MY TRUCK THAN U PAID FOR YOUR APT.
> *


you talk alot of shit for being a cock sucker! u wanna get personal then fuck it lets do it! it was about the trucks and lowriding but u just took it to another level,homie fuck you and ur chippin ass truck ******! and ive been building lowriders as a ryder for 8 years ur just rons shop fly! go sweep up his shop! better yet a have a push broom come clean up my shop!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 20 2007, 03:53 PM~9268232
> *you guys come out in 2007 with somthing you didnt even build and u think ur top doggs like i said before weve been doing it for years homie and its not a blackmagic and ryderz thang it a truck hopp thang dont get it twisted!
> *


CHECK IT OUT HOMIE THIS TRUCK WAS A FATHER SON DEAL TO GO COMPETE AND HAVE FUN AND TO KEEP MY SON STR8 BUT WITH PUNK ASS MUTHA FUCKERS LIKE U PISSING ME OFF HIS DAD U GUYS ARE GOING THE WRONG WAY WITH THE HOPP ABOUT HANGING FROM NUTS FUCKERS WE BEET YOUR ASSES AND YOU CANT GET OVER IT OTHER HOPPS THAT WE WON IT WAS ALL CONGRATS AND A LIL BIT OF TALK AND THATS AS FAR AS IT WENT OFF THE THE NEXT HOPP WITH YOU CHUMPS ITS A FUCKIN MOVIE FOR EVERYONE ON L>I>L
BE MAN ENOUGH TO SAY U LOST AND CHANLENGE US AT THE NEXT HOPP OFF THATS WHAT CHAMPIONS ARE MADE OFF RESPECT . UNTILL THEN WE ARE THE TRUCK TO BEET IF YOU GUYS WIN WE WILL BE THE FIRST TO CONGRAT U AND SHAKE YOUR HANDS IN RESPCT ON WHAT YOU GUYS DONE AND BACK THE DRAWING BOARD FOR US. BLACK MAGIC #1


<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>ROLLERZ ONLY</span>


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

were gonna hop!


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 20 2007, 04:28 PM~9268558
> *it was all good till you just got personal all i gotta say is well see you around !
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: hno: hno: hno: im out


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 20 2007, 04:23 PM~9268518
> *you talk alot of shit for being a cock sucker! u wanna get personal then fuck it lets do it! it was about the trucks and lowriding but u just took it to another level,homie fuck you and ur chippin ass truck ******! and ive been building lowriders as a ryder for 8 years ur just rons shop fly! go sweep up his shop! better yet a have a push broom come clean up my shop!
> *


THERE U GO TLKING OUT OF YOUR ASS AGAIN YOU CALL THAT HOLE IN THE WALL A SHOP YOU AINT GOT ENOUGH MONEY TO MATCH WHAT WE HAVE QUIT HATTING A GET BACK TO BUILDING THAT PIECE OF SHIT YOUR AN EMBARRES MENT TO LOWRIDEING AND TO THE HOPP SCENE. MAYBE YOU NEED TO GO TO RONNS SHOP TO LEARN HOW TO WELD BECAUSE THAT CHICKEN SHIT LOOKS NASTY THATS A RYDERZ CAR ALRIGHT AT LEAST THE ONE YOUR BUILDING NOW IS A BRIGHTER PIECE OF SHIT BLUE THAN YOUR OTHER PICE OF SHIT TRUCK YOUR SHOP YOUR SHOP LOL FUCK WHOS BALLS YOU HANGING FROM WE ALL KNO
:biggrin: YOU USE THAT SHOP HAND PERTY DAMN GOOD GET YOUR FLUNKY ASS TO WORK AND GET OFF THE NET YOUR WAISTING ELECTRICITY HA HA HA


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 20 2007, 03:28 PM~9268558
> *it was all good till you just got personal all i gotta say is well see you around !
> *


 :biggrin: YOU WILL WERE EVERYWHERE


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 20 2007, 04:33 PM~9268600
> *THERE U GO TLKING OUT OF YOUR ASS AGAIN YOU CALL THAT HOLE IN THE WALL A SHOP YOU AINT GOT ENOUGH MONEY TO MATCH WHAT WE HAVE QUIT HATTING A GET BACK TO BUILDING THAT PIECE OF SHIT YOUR AN EMBARRES MENT TO LOWRIDEING AND TO THE HOPP SCENE. MAYBE YOU NEED TO GO TO RONNS SHOP TO LEARN HOW TO WELD BECAUSE THAT CHICKEN SHIT LOOKS NASTY THATS A RYDERZ CAR ALRIGHT AT LEAST THE ONE YOUR BUILDING NOW IS A BRIGHTER PIECE OF SHIT BLUE THAN YOUR OTHER PICE OF SHIT TRUCK YOUR SHOP YOUR SHOP LOL FUCK WHOS BALLS YOU HANGING FROM WE ALL KNO
> :biggrin: YOU USE THAT SHOP HAND PERTY DAMN GOOD GET YOUR FLUNKY ASS TO WORK AND GET OFF THE NET YOUR WAISTING ELECTRICITY HA HA HA
> *


wheres ur shop at? oh snap thats right u dont build ur own shit my bad.keep on talkin homie,like i said you took it to another level ill show you i aint no bitch!


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 20 2007, 04:34 PM~9268601
> *:biggrin: YOU WILL WERE EVERYWHERE
> *




side busterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 20 2007, 04:34 PM~9268601
> *:biggrin: YOU WILL WERE EVERYWHERE
> *


RO</span><span style=\'colorrange\'>LL WITH THE BEST BUILT BY THE BEST AND HATED BY THE REST
WANT SOME 








LOL


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Nov 20 2007, 03:39 PM~9268653
> *side busterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! :buttkick:
> *


ONE OF R.O FOUNDERS  
IF IT GOES ON IN MY CLUB OR IT HAS SOMTHING TO DO WITH MY MEMBERS I WILL GET INVOLVED HOMIE


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 20 2007, 04:43 PM~9268683
> *ONE OF R.O FOUNDERS
> IF IT GOES ON IN MY CLUB OR IT HAS SOMTHING TO DO WITH MY MEMBERS I WILL GET INVOLVED HOMIE
> *


thats pussy shit! let the man back his own mouth up! he want to run his mouth cool! its not a ro or anyother club issue its me and him thats it!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 20 2007, 04:38 PM~9268638
> *wheres ur shop at? oh snap thats right u dont build ur own shit my bad.keep on talkin homie,like i said you took it to another level ill show you i aint no bitch!
> *


MY GARAGE IS A BIG AS YOUR SHOP SO AS A MATER OF FACT I DO 
OWWWW REALY LOL YOUR FUNNY


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 20 2007, 03:45 PM~9268696
> *thats pussy shit! let the man back his own mouth up! he want to run his mouth cool! its not a ro or anyother club issue its me and him thats it!
> *


LOL NOW I AM A PUSSY! THATS THE WAY WE ROLL HOMIE.....YOU DONT LIKE HANDLE IT TUFF GUY


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

RO LIFER ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE THIS GUY IS HATING BECAUSE HE GOT BEAT IN HIS OWN BACKYARD HES A SINGLE PUMP CALLING OUT OUR DOUBLE PUMP IN A MATCH UP AND WE KICKED ASS BUT OF COURSE HE HAD ALOT TO SAY AFTER WE WON AND IT BLEW UP FROM THERE :biggrin: IF YOU WANT A CHALLENGE RHYDERZ WERE READY LET ME KNO I ONLY LIVE AN HOUR AND A HALF AWAY LOL LET THE TRUCKS DO THE TALKING


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

hop


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 20 2007, 04:54 PM~9268760
> *RO LIFER ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE THIS GUY IS HATING BECAUSE HE GOT BEAT IN HIS OWN BACKYARD HES A SINGLE PUMP CALLING OUT OUR DOUBLE PUMP IN A MATCH UP AND WE KICKED ASS BUT OF COURSE HE HAD ALOT TO SAY AFTER WE WON AND IT BLEW UP FROM THERE :biggrin:  IF YOU WANT A CHALLENGE RHYDERZ WERE READY LET ME KNO I ONLY LIVE AN HOUR AND A HALF AWAY LOL LET THE TRUCKS DO THE TALKING
> *


right now the trucks aint talking u are! so call it homie me and you? or the trucks?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 20 2007, 03:57 PM~9268781
> *right now the trucks aint talking u are! so call it homie me and you? or the trucks?
> *


I JUST DUCKED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 20 2007, 04:59 PM~9268802
> *I JUST DUCKED :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nobodys talking to u!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 20 2007, 04:57 PM~9268781
> *right now the trucks aint talking u are! so call it homie me and you? or the trucks?
> *


THERE U GO AGAIN ETHUGING SO WHAT U WANNA DO YOUR TRUCK WILL NEVER BEAT US SO NOW WHATS UP  U WANT IT CALL ME (559)647-6033


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

wow im off for a few hours and look what i missed lol o well


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Nov 20 2007, 03:39 PM~9268653
> *side busterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! :buttkick:
> *


MINI TRUCKER


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> thats pussy shit! let the man back his own mouth up! he want to run his mouth cool! its not a ro or anyother club issue its me and him thats it!
> [/quo
> 
> THANK U FOR THEM KIND HARTED WORDS THIS SHIT AINT A CLUB THANG IT IS BETWEEN 2 GROWN ASS MEN SO HOMIE DONT PUT YOUR CLUB IN IT I SAID NOTHING ABOUT CLUB SHIT I GOT A LOT OF FRIENDS FROM YOUR CLUB MINE IS WELL KNOWN JUST LIKE YOURS SO KEEP CLUB SHIT OUT AND LET THE TRUCKS OR THE OWNERS HANDLE IT!!!!!! OH YA MINES IS A MINI TRUCK THANKS FOR NOTICING!!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> > thats pussy shit! let the man back his own mouth up! he want to run his mouth cool! its not a ro or anyother club issue its me and him thats it!
> > [/quo
> >
> > THANK U FOR THEM KIND HARTED WORDS THIS SHIT AINT A CLUB THANG IT IS BETWEEN 2 GROWN ASS MEN SO HOMIE DONT PUT YOUR CLUB IN IT I SAID NOTHING ABOUT CLUB SHIT I GOT A LOT OF FRIENDS FROM YOUR CLUB MINE IS WELL KNOWN JUST LIKE YOURS SO KEEP CLUB SHIT OUT AND LET THE TRUCKS OR THE OWNERS HANDLE IT!!!!!! OH YA MINES IS A MINI TRUCK THANKS FOR NOTICING!!!
> ...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

paul you fackin kant where have u been tell juan to give me a call lol


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 21 2007, 03:54 PM~9276325
> *yeah homes you should keep your ass out of my shit and ryderz shit and worry about your self   l8t your in the wrong topic
> *


when my trucks done were gonna set-up a hop dont know where yet but since oj claims he has more money then hes paying for the bbq and the beer! bud light and a bottle of blue top clamato plz!thx


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 21 2007, 04:38 PM~9276601
> *when my trucks done were gonna set-up a hop dont know where yet but since oj claims he has more money then hes paying for the bbq and the beer! bud light and a bottle of blue top clamato plz!thx
> *


ill kill a pig for you and a keg of beer :biggrin: ill even have it catered lol


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

NOW WE ARE TALKING


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> > thats pussy shit! let the man back his own mouth up! he want to run his mouth cool! its not a ro or anyother club issue its me and him thats it!
> > [/quo
> >
> > THANK U FOR THEM KIND HARTED WORDS THIS SHIT AINT A CLUB THANG IT IS BETWEEN 2 GROWN ASS MEN SO HOMIE DONT PUT YOUR CLUB IN IT I SAID NOTHING ABOUT CLUB SHIT I GOT A LOT OF FRIENDS FROM YOUR CLUB MINE IS WELL KNOWN JUST LIKE YOURS SO KEEP CLUB SHIT OUT AND LET THE TRUCKS OR THE OWNERS HANDLE IT!!!!!! OH YA MINES IS A MINI TRUCK THANKS FOR NOTICING!!!
> ...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey vic if you choppin upa pig and having a keg then i will be there lol i say we do it at the sk8 park so after everyones drunk we can see whos bad ass on the halfpipe lol bwahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER+Nov 5 2007, 08:01 PM~9163675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GONNA BE GRINDING AND DOING KICK FLIPS ON THESE ONE OFFS?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 21 2007, 05:45 PM~9277004
> *hey vic if you choppin upa pig and having a keg then i will be there lol i say we do it at the sk8 park so after everyones drunk we can see whos bad ass on the halfpipe lol bwahahahahahahahahahah
> *


LOL HELL YEAH TACO ILL BE BUSTING BACKSIDE 180'S ALL DAY LONG LOL YOU WHERE HERE THAT ONE DAY LOL DID YOU GET MY EMAIL


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

got it bro


----------

